# SCOTTSDALE UPDATE



## BBQ Dave (May 4, 2012)

Hey all,

The May 19+20 contest in Scottsdale has 80 teams and there's still room! Visit www.azbbqfestival.com for entry forms. 

We also need CBJ's for this contest. Spread the word! 

We've just added a Best Booth contest offering a $250 CASH prize. 

Email- dave@eateraz.com for details. Thanks!


----------

